# Cass creek Calls??



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I bought one of those speakers that amplifies the sound for the Cass creek calls (if anyone has seen them) and i was wondering if anyone knows if the speaker would work on a regular CD walkman??? I bought a Crow callin 
CD and was gonna use the CD with the speaker in my regular ol' walkman..anyone know if this will work???? I just ordered tonight and if they dont work...oh well  Thanks guys!! :beer:


----------

